# Jumper



## Obrien16 (Feb 14, 2007)

This is my old pony Moon. Have at 'er! (In this pic I was 12 he was 7 I believe)


----------



## Skippy! (Dec 18, 2006)

All in all, i think the two of you look amazing. Your form looks awesome (back, leg, arms, etc) and your pony is not in a forced frame. Your reins are loose, yet your pony still holds a beautiful frame.. why? because you have toned up his muscles properly and taught him to carry himself properly over jumps.

I don't tend to agree with jumpers.. but i think that this picture is absolutely wonderful. I can't say enough nice things about the both of you.

Bravo!


----------



## brittx6x6 (Mar 4, 2007)

I absolutely love that you release. My biggest petpieve(don't know how to spell that) is when people don't release.
Your form is good too. You have a flat back and you are looking to where your going. You can't see your foot in the picture so I can't tell if your heels are down or not. You could bring your leg forward a little bit more so that there is a straight line from your hip, to your knee, to your toe.
Overall you look amazing, same with your pony. He has excellent form and nice, tight, even knees. Your pony also looks like he has a lot of scope.

All in all, you guys look like a great team and you work together so congratulations


----------



## Kiki (Feb 7, 2007)

Brava Brava Bravissimi........

Congrats u look good


----------



## 3days3ways (Feb 23, 2007)

ok i'll start this out by saying im really jelous of you and your form over fences...
you looked really nice and relaxed and your horse looks happy as can be going over fences.

the only thing i would have to say is tht you are ducking a little to the left, and although this may be in anticipation for the nxt jump, it can also put your horse off balance in hte landing, however i do not think that you would have with the very slight degree of ducking you are doing here (awkward sentence i apologize lol)

good job!


----------



## *crazy4horses* (Feb 10, 2007)

Looks great


----------



## futolympeventer327 (Mar 6, 2007)

You look really nice other than I get the feeling your gripping with your knee and your heel isn't down. But you look stable so it isnt that big of a deal unless your pony stopped which he doesn't look like he would he looks absolutly amazing all neat and tidy and willing. If your not already you might want to start jumping out of hand ( using opening rein over the fences to start your turns) it will shave off seconds in the jumper ring.


----------

